# Custom Plastisol Transfers made in Los Angeles



## twprinting (Feb 16, 2011)

I am looking for a company in Los Angeles that makes custom plastisol transfers in Los Angeles, does anyone know where I can find this service.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Here is a list of all known plastisol transfer printers. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html

I wouldn't worry too much about trying to find someone local. Ordering online is easier and shipping costs is less than what you would spend on gas getting there.


----------

